

Ask HN: Is their any large scale, real life Node.js app? - techvibe


======
techvibe
Sorry for the spelling mistake. I meant there and not their. This can happen,
when English is your third language (grown up in Afghanistan, living in
Germany) and you don't use English every day.

Why it is not possible to edit this post/question?

Thanks also for your replies.

------
streeter
Learnboost (<http://learnboost.com/>) is using Node.js and is an active
contributor to node projects on Github (<https://github.com/learnboost>).

------
EwanToo
Plurk's comet functionality is the main one people point to

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1088699>

Joyent also maintain a list on Github of companies using it

[https://github.com/joyent/node/wiki/Projects,-Applications,-...](https://github.com/joyent/node/wiki/Projects,-Applications,-and-
Companies-Using-Node)

~~~
pewpew
plurk switched back to java <http://amix.dk/blog/post/19577>

~~~
Khao
Plurk used Node for 8 months in production environment and they seemed overall
pleased with the project. They also did their project on Node 0.1.33 and we
are now at v. 0.4.8 so I'm sure while this post serves as a fair warning that
it _might_ not be perfect for any project, Node is still very good.

~~~
nathanhammond
At Typewire we too started on Node and moved to Java (using Netty for NIO). I
really truly love JS and wanted it to work, but the throughput on Node for
open connections just wasn't where we needed it to be.

The best use case I can come up with is using node, socket.io, and knockout to
quickly build a shared-state application (so long as there is a way to
reconcile communication latency, which is why a declarative library like
knockout is a good thing). I'm trying to come up with a good problem to solve
with that tech stack for this year's Node Knockout.

In short, I agree, Node lends itself nicely to a particular subset of
problems, but a lot of the places where it is presumed to shine (speed/real-
time/code reuse) others are moving in to follow its lead.

------
robinwarren
I don't know if it's deployed yet but Jason Roberts of techzing (Great Podcast
btw, here: <http://techzinglive.com/> ) has been talking about a node.js
rewrite of the backend for car hire service Uber (<http://www.uber.com/>)

Would that that count?

~~~
rkalla
(ASIDE) Really appreciate the heads up on techzing -- been looking for a
podcast to add to Java Posse and Mixergy for over a year and never been happy
with Podcast discovery in iTunes. Just added TechZ and can't stop hitting
"GET" reading through all the past episodes.

~~~
robinwarren
no problem, they're great and deserve the publicity. I'm a possee fan too. A
couple other podcasts I rate highly are:

drunk and retired (sadly too infrequent nowadays
<http://drunkandretired.com/thepodcast/>)

Entrepreneurial Thought Leaders (originally heard of this via Joe from the
posse I think <http://ecorner.stanford.edu/podcasts.html>)

------
thirtysixred
Etsy is using node.js for aggregating stats: <https://github.com/etsy/statsd>

------
matan_a
I know that Voxer (<http://www.voxer.com>) uses it and are happy with it:

[http://www.theregister.co.uk/2011/03/01/the_rise_and_rise_of...](http://www.theregister.co.uk/2011/03/01/the_rise_and_rise_of_node_dot_js/)

------
pkulak
Showyou has to pull in about half a million videos a day from various social
networks and that's done with Node. It makes a good web Crawler.

------
grep
<http://bouncely.com> uses Node.js for processing Amazon SES bounce emails.

------
tlb
Anybots uses it to control all its robots.

------
pokoleo
I heard somewhere that Facebook uses Node for recording stats. (Can't dig up
the story though :S)

~~~
DrJ
[http://www.readwriteweb.com/cloud/2011/05/nodejs-at-
facebook...](http://www.readwriteweb.com/cloud/2011/05/nodejs-at-facebook.php)

I remember there was HN item about this when it came out, but tl;dr of the
article that I got was, some people want to use Node.js but performance +
stability is what FaceBook wants, and something that isn't prevalent in Node
(yet?)

I wait for the day when NodeJS breaks backward compatability

~~~
crcastle
node.js breaks backward compatibility every time it increments the x in its
0.x.y version number.

------
smoove
<http://transloadit.com/> uses node.js

------
dumbphone
Anyone know which framework the sites mentioned by the commenters use? Geddy?
Express?

~~~
techwraith
Express has a much bigger following and is still being maintained. Storify and
Learnboost both use it.

------
frr149
Since we're at it, is there any good book on node.js?

~~~
focusaurus
This links to an in-progress book and many online tutorials.

[http://www.readwriteweb.com/hack/2011/04/6-free-e-books-
on-n...](http://www.readwriteweb.com/hack/2011/04/6-free-e-books-on-
nodejs.php)

------
nphase
Node is in production at SimpleGeo, IIRC.

------
serichsen
"Their"? Whose?

------
dterra
www.streamerapp.com is a large scale, real life node.js app now on Private
beta.

------
dannyr
Storify.com

------
rcavezza
proxlet.com - it handles millions of twitter requests each day.

------
iancanderson
Ask HN: What are the correct usages of their, there, and they're?

~~~
rkalla
(OT, but trying to be helpful for non-native speakers)

their - possessive/ownership. "Their dog bit me!" "Their car is a mess!"

there - place/position. "Put the toys over there."

they're - contraction of "they are". "They are my best friends!" == "They're
my best friends!"

------
ignifero
I have another question: Is there something that we can only do with Node.js?

~~~
DrJ
is there anything only one language can do? I believe both answers is a no. I
think we should be asking 'is there something that is best done with node'

~~~
dumbphone
So what's done best with Node?

~~~
DrJ
Asynchronous Event Based Web Servers? :X

~~~
dumbphone
Sure, alright, but that's supposed to mean faster servers and a smaller
footprint, and since one or two people here mentioned that Node doesn't really
live up to that, my question is: What does Node offer me in terms of speed and
footprint that, say, nginx doesn't?

